# Merry Christmas everyone!



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's what's for breakfast. Monkey bread & coffee. Hope you get your fav Christmas breakfast. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas and this is not right tempting us to covet.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Man, that looks like a good breakfast cake/bread to have with a morning cup of joe. Mine Christmas morning was simpler -French Toast for breakfast. I can whip the base of quickly and not slave over the stove so I took the easy way out. Merry Christmas.


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks great! I cooked a pound of bacon and a pound of Conecuh sausage with eggs and cheese grits and biscuits  Throw in grandma's homemade dewberry jelly and some preserves and it was a Christmas breakfast fit for kings!


----------

